# JALAPENO SNACK STICKS



## gary s (Apr 9, 2016)

*JALAPENO SNACK STICKS*

*Time for some more Snack Sticks. The last batch was pretty darn good, But…… I was requested to kick the next batch up a little. So I decided to go with Jalapenos.*

*Started with 5# of Ground Angus Chuck 80/20*

*Used AC Legg (Snack Stick Seasoning) (According to Directions)*

*4 – Heaping Tablespoons of Chopped Jalapenos (in a jar)*

*½ cup of Brown Sugar*

*¼ cup Teriyaki sauce*

*1 Tablespoon of Red Pepper flakes *

*About a cup of water, Mixed everything in the water then into the meat. Put in fridge till tomorrow.*

*After resting in the fridge for 24 hours, I was ready to stuff. Added ½ cup of water mixed well and into the stuffer. Used 21 mm collagen casings.  Resting in the fridge till tomorrow.*

*OK ---  Decided to try something new (At least for me) I don’t have an Electric smoker (I gotta get one) so doing these in the Oven. Now our Oven will only go down to 170° so I am going to have to play with it.*

*7:00 AM  - Laid out snack sticks on the racks *

*7:30 AM – oven at 100°  Snack sticks in*

*9:30 AM – Bumped Temp to 125°*

*Note: The lowest setting we have is the Warmer (170°)  so I turn it on for a few min. then turn it off** to maintain the Low temps.*

*10:30 AM – Bumped temp to 150°*

*11:30 AM – Bumped temp to 160°*

*12:30 PM – Bumped temp to 170°*

*2:00 PM – Internal temps were 162° to 165° Pulled and hung for a bit.*

*After letting them rest, cut them into 6” sticks, Back in the fridge till tomorrow.*

Added a half cup of water and mixed well before putting into stuffer













IMG_20160408_194429_811.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 9, 2016






Collagen Casings on and ready to go













IMG_20160408_192931_620.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 9, 2016






And were off and stuffing













IMG_20160408_193249_517.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 9, 2016






Had to hang them for a bit













IMG_2292.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 9, 2016


















IMG_2294.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 9, 2016






After an overnight rest in the fridge ready to Smoke !!  I mean Cook !!













IMG_2295.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 9, 2016






I was trying to show the temp but flash killed that 













IMG_2296.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 9, 2016


















IMG_2297.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 9, 2016






Hanging outside to cool













IMG_2298.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 9, 2016






Ready to Cut













IMG_2305.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 9, 2016


















IMG_2306.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 9, 2016






I cut these in 6" sticks













IMG_2307.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 9, 2016


















IMG_2308.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 9, 2016






Thanks for Looking.  Flavor was great.  A little sweet (Just a little) a little spicy

and just a little heat from the Jalapenos and red pepper flakes


----------



## b-one (Apr 9, 2016)

First response get samples? They look great!:drool


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 9, 2016)

Wow.   Looks great.    Another recipe to try.

I always thought the #116 could be modded to make it hotter.


POINTS


----------



## gary s (Apr 9, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Wow. Looks great. Another recipe to try.
> 
> I always thought the #116 could be modded to make it hotter.
> 
> ...


The first time I made them, everybody said they were good, But could stand a little more heat

Gary


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 10, 2016)

Gary, Nice looking sticks sir !


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 10, 2016)

Great looking sticks Gary!!

I really like your drying racks!  

We like a lot of heat too, and almost every recipe we try the first time needs more heat.

Points for sure!

Al


----------



## gary s (Apr 10, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> Gary, Nice looking sticks sir !


Thanks CM

Gary


----------



## gary s (Apr 10, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Great looking sticks Gary!!
> 
> I really like your drying racks!
> 
> ...


Thanks Al, I agree most of the time I end up adding more heat, Thanks for the point too

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2016)

Awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Those look Fantastic, Gary!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









----------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They sure do a lot of "Hangin' around".  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tropics (Apr 10, 2016)

Gary they look great,that was a fantastic job, working the oven the way you did.Points

Richie


----------



## gary s (Apr 10, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks John, How do you like those custom Meat Hangers

Gary


----------



## gary s (Apr 10, 2016)

tropics said:


> Gary they look great,that was a fantastic job, working the oven the way you did.Points
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie,  at first I thought it was going to be a PITA but was really quite easy

Gary


----------



## gary s (Apr 10, 2016)

Stayhot said:


> Those look good!! One question, where do you get the smoke flavor from? Or don't you?


These were plane (No Smoke Flavor) Last batch I did on my RF

Gary


----------



## gary s (Apr 11, 2016)

Snack sticks were a big hit for #2 son's Birthday He and my Daughter-in-law loved them

Gary


----------



## meatstick (Apr 11, 2016)

Good looking sticks!! Did you ice bath them?


----------



## gary s (Apr 11, 2016)

meatstick said:


> Good looking sticks!! Did you ice bath them?


No, I didn't on this batch  Took them out of the oven and hung them outside for a couple of hours before I cut them up.

Gary


----------



## meatstick (Apr 11, 2016)

I have always iced bath but I was thinking about not doing it next time. Just wondered what the real difference/end results are?


----------



## jeffinn (Apr 11, 2016)

I dont ice bath my sticks either. From what I understand ice bathing can reduce the amount of shrinkage and wrinkling in your sticks resulting in a plumper stick. I like mine wrinkled so I dont bother with the bath.


----------



## gary s (Apr 11, 2016)

Gotta have those wrinkles in snack sticks 

Gary


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 11, 2016)

gary s said:


> Gotta have those wrinkles in snack sticks
> 
> Gary


What wrinkles? Isn't that how they're supposed to look?
With all that low hanging fruit, our Shi Tsu would think he'd died and gone to Heaven lol!
Points!
Dan


----------



## driedstick (Apr 13, 2016)

Dang it Gary,, Those look great!! Nice job 

DS


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 13, 2016)

Well I'm on a roll--missed this one too.

Those are really good looking sticks.  I like the idea of one long snack and then cut to whatever length you want.

Funny thing, I used to have a set of hanging racks identical to yours.  My step-daughter has them now, and if I use hers, it's gonna cost me a whole whack of sticks!!  LOL

The extra heat sounds good to me, but I'm afraid I would have two batches--Miss Linda doesn't do heat all that well.

POINTS for the idea of adding chopped jalapeños to the sticks.

Gary


----------



## gary s (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks Gary  The Chopped Jalapenos in the jar was what I used, not very hot, good flavor. Next batch I'll use fresh chopped Jalapenos 

Gary


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 13, 2016)

Man do those look good! point B


----------



## joe black (Apr 13, 2016)

Those sticks look really great.  I want to try some of those when I get a stuffer.  I also want to try some jerky.  Either way, you can bet that won't have any jalapeños in them.  Homie don't do heat.  Another awesome cook from Gary.    :points:


----------



## gary s (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks Brian and Joe,    Hey Joe I used the chopped Jalapenos in a jar, not really hot at all but good flavor

Gary


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 13, 2016)

gary s said:


> Thanks Brian and Joe,    Hey Joe I used the chopped Jalapenos in a jar, not really hot at all but good flavor
> 
> Gary


What Gary said! I tried boykjo's jalapeno cheese kielbasa a few weeks ago and it had a good deal of jarred jalapenos. No heat at all but you could find the flavor. Chopped fresh is a different story!

Dan


----------



## orlandosmoking (Apr 13, 2016)

Boykjo's jalapeno & cheddar kielbasa recipe is amazing in stick form as well.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 13, 2016)

Gary, not sure how this one snuck by me but those sticks look awesome !  Nice job !     Thumbs Up


----------



## gary s (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks WHB

Gary


----------

